# Rihanna - ergattert ihre erste Filmrolle



## Mandalorianer (28 Juli 2010)

Ihr Wunsch wird wahr. Pop-Star Rihanna soll nun ihr Schauspiel-Debüt geben und im Actionfilm „Battleship“ mitspielen. Der Streifen basiert auf dem Computerspiel „Schiffe versenken“. Schon diesen August sollen die Dreharbeiten auf Hawaii beginnen. Die Sängerin habe nach dem Casting bei Universal Pictures bereits einen Vertrag unterzeichnet – jetzt wird es ernst.

Noch ist unklar, welche Rolle die 22-Jährige in dem Streifen übernimmt, aber schauspielerisch muss sie sich allemal beweisen. Schon länger strebt Rihanna nach mehr und will sich neben der Musik, die in Amerika aktuell nicht mehr so gut ankommt , ein zweites Standbein schaffen. Rihanna: „Es gibt so viel, was ich machen will. Ich möchte mich im Schauspiel versuchen. Ich möchte da noch besser werden. Hoffentlich drehe ich zukünftig Filme, habe mit Mode zu tun und mache Musik.“

Da hat sie sich viel vorgenommen. Angeblich hat Rihanna schon Schauspiel-Unterricht genommen. Die actionreichen Schlachten werden an Land, auf dem Wasser und in der Luft gedreht. Regie führt Peter Berg („Hancock“), als Hauptdarsteller wurden bereits Alexander Skarsgard und Taylor Kitsch verpflichtet, die jeweils Marine-Offiziere spielen. Am 18. Mai 2012 feiert „Battleship“ dann seine US-Premiere.

*Na warten wirs ab 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2010)

ob sie dafür auf ihre rote Mütze verzichten muss?  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (28 Juli 2010)

Das hat gerade noch gefehlt


----------

